# The PDL virus continues to spread



## JasonGoodwin (Aug 21, 2006)

Brethren,

This really grieves me: http://www.church.fi/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=93&Itemid=8

Mind you, this is an international congregation based in Helsinki, Finland. The pastor's native tongue is obviously Finnish, but this group is done in English.

I know that it does not go outright and make mention of Rick Warren's heresy, but the allusion is there. It bears all the hallmarks.

Don't get me wrong. I admire that they desire to witness to those around them. However, going through this 40 Days of Purpose is not the way to do it as we all well know.

When I started writing this, I put it under the current forum. However, as I progressed in writing this, I also contemplated whether it should go in the Prayer forum. Then again, I'm not so sure. I don't know any of these people personally.

(Long story short: I've had an on-again, off-again fascination with Finland and it's people throughout my life. I'd heard all the reports that the church in Europe is, for the most part, dead. However, I got a bit excited when I found out that there were supposedly bonafide Christians in Finland. I would just hate to see them get caught up in something that wrongly divides the Word of Truth.)

 (and yet not enough)


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 21, 2006)

It looks more to me like a very ecumenical group and a Finnish version of what we see a lot of in this country in evanjellyfish churches.


----------



## Peter (Aug 21, 2006)

I think I remember reading (Operation World) that the Finnish established church is still surprisingly orthodox, is that true?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> I think I remember reading (Operation World) that the Finnish established church is still surprisingly orthodox, is that true?



Apparently the established church in Finland is the Evangelical-Lutheran church. There is a link on that page to their statement of belief.


----------



## Jane (Oct 3, 2006)

I can answer the purpose for my life by quote Question 1 of the Westminster Shorter Catechism:

Q. 1. What is the chief end of man?
A. Man's chief end is to glorify God, and to enjoy him for ever.

It's too bad that the PDL continues to infect churches. I sometimes think it is Arminianism run amuk--get that profession of faith out of the unbeliever so that he is "saved" even if he never sets foot in church again. It's not a saving profession!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Oct 3, 2006)

I am all for sound mature instruction and desire all Christian churches to teach Christ crucified in an orthodox manner with submission to lawfully ordained elders in one accord in confession and like mindedness in teaching all that Jesus commanded. BUT, until then I know my redeemer lives and He is sovereign and find comfort in this. In the meantime, I will echo the Apostle Paul:




> Some, to be sure, are preaching Christ even from envy and strife, but some also from good will; the latter do it out of love, knowing that I am appointed for the defense of the gospel; the former proclaim Christ out of selfish ambition rather than from pure motives, thinking to cause me distress in my imprisonment. What then? *Only that in every way, whether in pretense or in truth, Christ is proclaimed; and in this I rejoice. Yes, and I will rejoice,*


----------

